# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.2.6 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.6 is out!  *We  released support for "Qualcomm MSM8x26" cores, added eMMC write  verification, added support via USB for LG H962, K420N, D290N and  support for Samsung SM-J700H, LG D290N, Huawei G526-L11 via eMMC.*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.6 Release Notes:*🐙 Released support for "Qualcomm MSM8x26" cores (new USB loader added). Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported.**🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:* *LG H962* - Read/Write/Erase Full, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*LG K420N* - Read/Write/Erase Full, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*LG D290N* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*LG D380** - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:* *LG D290N* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Samsung SM-J700H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Huawei G526-L11* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).** This device is already supported via USB in old Medusa Software, it is just revised and added to Medusa Pro Software.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

